# Advice on Wood Handle Rod Repair



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a clear glass rod that I bought with an old penn baitcaster at a garage sale a few years back. I absolutely love the rod and have used it to catch lots of catfish. It has an old rubber butt-piece that was duct-taped on. I decided to do some repairs since the tip needed replacing anyway. I took off the tape and rubber and found that someone had carved "AL" on the base. My grandpa that died recently and my brother are named Allan so I am going to preserve it and keep it(and use it).

The part I need help with is finding a way to reattach the rubber part or replace it with something custom to me. I also have sanded down the handle and don't plan to restain the wood but I do need a easy to apply clearcoat that will not wear too easily pier fishing. I have no plans to put this rod close enough to the saltwater to get wet. Any suggestions on the butt-piece or a easy to find and use sealer/clearcoat? Also if anyone knows anything about it, it has NO markings on it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Could be a True Temper rod is the green glass is somewhat translucent. I've restored a number of those and still have some new rubber butt caps. You'd just have to bring it by and see if I've got one that fits. I would suggest spar varnish on the wood.

Let me know if I can help.

[email protected]


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, I am so new to the area I don't even move until May 1st, where do I find you when i get there?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Gulf Breeze.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a duh moment, it's right under your profile pic...thanks.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Cudos to Joe for the Spar Urethane tip, so far it looks and feels great. I have to lightly sand then recoat in a couple days and it should turn out beautifully. Ill post pics of the after. Thanks


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

This rod may be a sears ted williams rod. made in 60,s to early 70.s used one bottom fishing with johnny dukes. still have it. i did repairs for charter assoc. replace guides keep on fishin. every boat in destin had them at one time.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like an old true temper rod to me.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's the after pics. Doesn't look a lot different but it feels great. I did 3 light coats then waited a few days and sanded it lightly followed by a final coat. I used a satin finish so it's not real shiny but it is smooth as silk in your hands now. I'll hit you up as soon as I'm in the area Pompano Joe about the butt piece and maybe a reel, you gonna be at the H.O.W. flea market on the 27th? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

startzc said:


> I'll hit you up as soon as I'm in the area Pompano Joe about the butt piece and maybe a reel, you gonna be at the H.O.W. flea market on the 27th? Thanks again for the info.


Looks good Statzc! Nice work. For a reel...I would recommend a Penn Jig Master, or maybe a Senator 2/0 or 3/0. If you want a level wind, a 209 would do it. The old Penn high speed reels were dark, almost brown. If I remember right, they match the wrap on these perfectly.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an old 209 for this rod paid $50 at a garage sale for the combo. I will be looking for some saltwater spinning gear. I like the old tried and true, more character in them than the new stuff.


----------

